# Childcare costs in Spain



## Madge67 (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi all

Our plans to move to Spain have been slightly put back by the discovery that we are expecting triplets in Jan 2017. 

Although at first we decided that a move to Spain would be impossible with 3 babies, we have now decided we don't want to rule it out completely, especially as I wont be able to afford to go back to work so will be relying on Hubby's earnings if we stay here. 

Workwise, hubby and I are fine and are self employed but the childcare costs in GB are ridiculous compared to other countries. Our quote for 3 full time places here is £600.00 per week. OMG!! :eek2:

So my question is to you lovely peeps, could anyone advise what we could expect to pay over in Spain. I know it depends on lots of factors, but just to try and get an average figure would be great based on your experiences. 

I cant give up the dream!!!!!

Madge xx


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Generally Spain is way cheaper than the UK. What really helps is that kids usually start attending state schools in the year they reach the age of 3. But even before that age, nursery schools are cheap and, for 3 kids, you can even bring in a daytime nanny for even less. 

In Madrid nursery school prices seem to range from about €350/month to €500/month, but the council gives out a €100/month subsidy for many cases. You can get a nanny for around €800/month (you'd need to pay their social security on top). I've heard of nannies being paid less than that, but for 3 kids I wouldn't pay less than that (I'd start wondering what person I am employing). I suspect it's even cheaper in other parts of Spain.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

To be honest £200 per week for full time placement in the UK is not bad, we paid more than that for our grandchildren here in south Wales before they went off to nursery School.

If I were you, in Spain I'd employ a nanny (better still, two part time nannies) Monday to Friday and spend Saturday and Sunday having bonding/mom&dad time.

Its not easy bringing up three children let alone triplets but I'm sure you'll find a workaround...enjoy every single moment as the hard work really starts when you hear the words 'gran' or granddad' some years down the line lol


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Chopera said:


> Generally Spain is way cheaper than the UK. What really helps is that kids usually start attending state schools in the year they reach the age of 3. But even before that age, nursery schools are cheap and, for 3 kids, you can even bring in a daytime nanny for even less.
> 
> In Madrid nursery school prices seem to range from about €350/month to €500/month, but the council gives out a €100/month subsidy for many cases. You can get a nanny for around €800/month (you'd need to pay their social security on top). I've heard of nannies being paid less than that, but for 3 kids I wouldn't pay less than that (I'd start wondering what person I am employing). I suspect it's even cheaper in other parts of Spain.


So if the 600 pounds is for 3 kids the prices you are quoting are actually more, aren't they?. The time when you start paying less in Spain is the year that the children reach 3 years old (what I mean is that some children actually start pre school at 2. They are 3 in that calendar year). 
Although it's true that it's probably cheaper in other parts of Spain.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

I was quoting per month. The OP was quoting per week.


----------



## sadlybroke (Jun 19, 2012)

We were paying €720 per month for 3 children in a bilingual nursery/pre-school in Benalmadena in 2012 - but that's just part time (I think 9 to 12). Don't know what the full time charges are.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Chopera said:


> I was quoting per month. The OP was quoting per week.


Good point!


----------

